# System Settings Change on every bootup (Win 10)



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I hope y'all doing good today! 


Everytime I boot into Windows 10 I am greeted by a message with the title 'System Settings Change' and it says 'The hardware settings on system have been changed you must reboot!!' 

Its very similar to the usual message which appears if you have recently installed new hardware or virtual devices and have not yet restarted.

However.... I have not installed any new hardware or any virtual devices. Nor have I installed any new software or drivers. Everything in device manager is present and correct and nothing is disabled. 

This message started to appear a couple of weeks ago. A very strange thing is that the mouse and keyboard do not work immediately after bootup like they normally do. I have to wait at least 3 minutes until the keyboard/mouse become active. When they do become active the display flashes on and off quickly just like it does when new display drivers are being installed. However, as I say I have no new hardware or software and drivers.

If I click on 'Ok' it tries to restart the system but only shuts down the network, Intel rapid storage technology, notification icons and a couple of other things I usually have running on startup. But it does not restart or shutdown. If I instead close the message box the message does not reappear until the next bootup. After closing the message box my system runs normally with no problems whatsoever.

So instead of this being a big issue with hardware not working or corrupt drivers etc it is but a small inconvenience. However a very irritating one.

I can only think that it may be malware related. But why would someone create malware which does what its doing?? 

Anyway. I would like to ask if anyone else has had the same or a similar experience. And if so, what causes this issue and have you a solution?



I would be very grateful for your experienced input.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1, send a paste of this please so that I have some basic idea of your system
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

2. include please the make and full model of the computer if branded

3. also include please details of any third party program you run that may be considered a system maintenance/cleanup/booster type programs etc.
Examples would be registry cleaners, defrags, CCleaner, etc.

4. Please also tell me the exact anti-virus and firewall you have if NOT windows defender and the windows firewall

5. Finally for this post - what system was on the computer originally was that 10 or was this an upgrade and if so from what


----------

